# names for blue chi???



## [email protected]

hello everyone, i am about to become the proud mummy of a beautiful blue chihuahua pup but have no idea what to call him!!! I already have Elmo a tri-colour named after the cute sesame street character.
If anyone has any ideas i'd be really grateful!!! gem.x.x.


----------



## Mia

erm how about blue?


----------



## our_chihuahua's!

I was thinking the same thing as Mia. lol I had a kitty a long time ago that had a beautiful blue tint to his coat and we named him blue. When we had to give him away I found a family who had another cat that's name was Black. lol They then had Black and Blue. I think it's a cool name. 

Amber


----------



## toylittlehorse

i think your boy is gonna be my baby girl's brother.....i'm naming mine joey


----------



## [email protected]

joey!! thats so cute!!! i already have a chi named Elmo so im trying to think of similar cartoon name - having a few probs though!!! i like zebedde and dougal so far


----------



## KB

I was thinking of Blue too or Denium.....


----------



## [email protected]

*still not got a name!!!*

ok everyone, im still really stuck for a name for my new blue chi!! Ok, ive got another 6 weeks to decide before he comes home but its really annoying me!! My other chi is called Elmo (he's a black/tan/white) and the name really suits him. I want a cute friendly name thats different. So far i like Zebedee and Dougal but don't feel as though they're quite right.

Please anyone with any ideas let me know!!!!


----------



## funkydancer3

UMMMMMMM WOW, thinking of names is sooo hard :lol: 

what other characters are there in sesame street? it may be quite cool to stick with that theme?
here are a couple of spanish names to get you started:
GALENO: small, intelligent one
MACARIO: happy
MATEO, MATRO: gift of God
NALDO: strong
PABLO: little

REY: king
TITO: giant
TURI: bear
ALANO: handsome


sesame street names: 

ernie, 
grover
Rosita
cookie

you could also try looking up what blue is in spanish, mexican, chinese etc

Good Luck on your search, i know how annoying it is, but you will find the perfect name soon and you will know its right :wink:


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie - that's a fab name!!! Elmo and Cookie!! That's soooooo cute!!!

He is a dark brown with blue (the pictures are on the pictures page if you've not seen them)

Thanks so much, i think you may have found "blue" a name!!!!


----------



## NoahFL

I misread Denium as "Denim" (as in blue denim) and thought.. that's a cute name. I like Denim


----------



## funkydancer3

YEYYYYYY  

I think the name Cookie is PERFECT, he looks like a lil chocolate cookie :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KB

NoahFL said:


> I misread Denium as "Denim" (as in blue denim) and thought.. that's a cute name. I like Denim


 oh did I spell it wrong?? LOL


----------



## PrattFamily

I think Cookie is a totallly cute name!!!!
 Good luck with your babies!!! I am so excited for you...


----------



## [email protected]

thanks for all your fab ideas. I really like cookie but my boyfriend hates it!! So im afraid we won't be calling him Cookie, anymore ideas?????


----------



## toylittlehorse

i love grover, i think you should name him grover since emlo and grover as the cutest little monsters in seasme street, and grover was blue.

or oscar....oscar is a cool name for a dog

i dont like the name cookie for a boy dog, i dunno why.


----------



## [email protected]

*GROVER!!!!!!*

oh my god!!! You are so right - Grover was BLUE!!!!

You are a genius, i can't believe i didnt think about it earlier!!!

Other options are Alfy or Zippy but i think Grover is FAB!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## toylittlehorse

glad i could help. as soon as i heard you have one called elmo the first thing came to my head was grover.


----------



## [email protected]

*Names for blue chi*

hey guys, i've just had a moment of inspiration. Elmo was running around the house on one of his little crazy moments (he gets really low down and sprints round the house grunting!!). Anyway, the name TAZ cam to mind and i think that would be a great name for my new chi!!!

What do you all think???

So, so far, it's a choice between Grover and Taz????


----------



## Boogaloo

They are both cute but I am going to vote for Grover. I like two-syllable names for dogs.  

Hee hee, I bet Elmo is really funny when he spazzs out running and grunting. LOL


----------



## toylittlehorse

hmmmm

i also like the name taz, i think its great. but i think im gonna stick with grover as you have one called elmo and grover was blue and from seasme street. oh and taz should be like a nick name for elmo since elmo was the one acting like taz.


----------



## mamajchis

*I like the name Grover*

Like you said, Grover is Blue. It is perfect!! 

Mama J


----------



## [email protected]

hey everyone, ok, so at the moment by boyfriend is set on calling the pup, wait for it........ARNIE!!!!

He seems to think that its funny, but im just not sure.

What do you think?????


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

sorry it just doesnt seem to fit a chi for me, I think you should definately pick the name


----------



## KB

*Arnie is a neat name! I like it*


----------



## [email protected]

well, its interesting to find you both have very different opinions!!!

Im not entirely opposed to Arnie, but it just doesn't seem to click.

Have you seen his picture on the pictures page??? He's a little cutie - i can't wait to bring him home!!!


----------



## KB

I dont see his pic, I went thru the Pictures forum.....hmmmmm Arnie is different that is why i like it, I like different, uncommon names. Can you post his pic here so I can see him?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

yeah ive seen his pic he is a darling but i just dont think it fits him as I just imagine arnold schwarznegger :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

hi kemos mamma, you have already posted a response to his photo!!!! its the one posted by mia.


----------



## KB

HEHHE I was looking for your name not Mia's, I found the cute bugger, I think he really looks like an Arnie now......


----------



## toylittlehorse

i dont like the name arnie, he doesnt look anything like an arnie. when i hear the name arnie i think of the movie "what's eating gilbert grape" where leonardo dicaprio played a retarded boy named arnie. i really dont think arnie suits little blue, he is too cute to have a name like arnie. even ernie is better (oh and ernie is also from sesame street)

well remember little boy blue would be home in a few weeks so you better think of a name soon. im sure anne asked you if you have a name for him yet. the good thing about naming him now, is that anne could start using his name to call him so he would be already accustom to his name when you bring him home. anne started calling joey by her name as soon as i told her.


----------



## Kari

I like the name Grover for him. I'm weird, I like strange names. Grover doesn't seem to be that strange. I'd like Ernie better than Arnie too. He sure is a cutie pie, whatever his name is. :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

ok everyone, i now have just 2 weeks to decide on a name for my blue boy (see latest pictures on thr pictures forum)

My boyfriend is stills et on Arni but i still dont like it!!!!

It simply cant be anything ending in "0" as this would get confusing.


PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## CuddleMeChi

Hmmm I think Arnie is kinda cute


Bit of TV trivia........ARNIE was the name of the little adopted son on My Three Sons. He originally went by ARNIE when they had him playing Chips playmate but changed it to ERNIE when the oldest son left and they adopted ERNIE to become the new son.


----------



## [email protected]

maybe i should make a poll asking people whether they like Arnie as so far im getting mixed feeling!


----------



## CuddleMeChi

LOL... How many other Chi's you know named ARNIE... LOL I thnk It's great. i like different names instead of same old same old. :wave:


----------



## KB

CuddleMeChi said:


> LOL... How many other Chi's you know named ARNIE... LOL I thnk It's great. i like different names instead of same old same old. :wave:


 *SEE that is exactly what I said too!! *


----------



## nevilleismybaby

hello! :wave: usually I am not keen on naming animals anything besides people names but in this case, I think that Grover would be a great name, especially since your other one is named Elmo!!! 

I named my little boy Neville, from a character in the Harry Potter series that is clumsy, just like my little man!! :king:


----------



## Kelly

nevilleismybaby, I have always named most of my pets people names that I would never name a kid...I had a cat named...Spencer, Oscar, Ceaser, Jasper, Mojo..lots more lol
I love Harry Potter :smilebox:


----------



## toylittlehorse

just to inform you guys, gemma ended up naming little blue....ROONEY!!

so cute, i love the name. GOOD CHOICE GEM!!!


----------



## Kelly

I agree w/ the grover! I love that name and isn't he blue? I also like denim too!


----------



## nevilleismybaby

ok so what did you all decide on! show of hands, Grover or Arnie? lol


----------



## nevilleismybaby

Rooney is cute! Don't think I have heard of a chi named Rooney yet. Good choice! :thumbright:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Where is Gemma..............I would love to see pics of little rooney - named after wayne I presume :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

*gem's back!!*

hello everyone!!!
im finally back!!! Sorry its been sooooo long since i was last on the forum - firstly me and my boyfriend split up and he took the computer with him!! But then we got back together and the silly computer borke!! when it was fixed we upgraded to broadband and the computer broke again!!!

anyway, im finally back!!!

oh and i decided to call him Rooney - roo roo for short!!!


----------

